# Retractable security posts



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We are moving soon and the front of the house where we will keep our motorhome is much more open than our current house.
It will be much easier for a would be thief to get it off the drive and I wonder if anyone has experience of the drop down security posts which we could have fitted in the drive in front of the van.

We want something immediately visible to a potential thief although we will be adding something like a clutch claw and steering wheel lock internally.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

This company have a good selection

http://www.barriersdirect.co.uk/categories/1_parking_posts

Steve


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Machine Mart do a small selection and they are usually in stock, so you can see before you buy. I bought mine off Flea Bay £30 just remember unless its at least 2 foot into the ground the thickness of the post is irrellevant, it'll just pull over with no effort. I use mine just for a visual deterant.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gillian;

We have an Autolock heavy duty retractable post fitted on our driveway..

http://www.klamp-it.co.uk/Pages/KTP3p.htm

Not much to say about it really, you have to dig a big hole and set it in concrete. With yellow reflective panels it is a highly visible detterent.
There are cheaper fold down varieties but I don't think they are as strong.

It seems to do its job as no one has knicked the van yet (hope I'm not tempting providence here).

pete


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

These ones look very effective & are accompanied by some cheery music 8O

Try this link


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

autostratus said:


> We are moving soon and the front of the house where we will keep our motorhome is much more open than our current house.
> It will be much easier for a would be thief to get it off the drive and I wonder if anyone has experience of the drop down security posts which we could have fitted in the drive in front of the van.
> 
> We want something immediately visible to a potential thief although we will be adding something like a clutch claw and steering wheel lock internally.


Hi,

Good idea, we use removeable hoops which lock into the ground but even those are not totally thief proof as we have had them cut through in the past by thieves with portable angle grinders in full view of the A21!

Whatever you use make sure they are well embedded into the ground and will not bend or pull out.

We immobilise our 'blocker MH's' in another way which I will not disclose in open forum for obvious reasons. Any one want to know just PM me.

Regards

Peter


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

davesport said:


> These ones look very effective & are accompanied by some cheery music 8O
> 
> <br%20/><br%20/><br%20/><br%20/><br%20/><br%20/><br%20/><br%20/>Edited%20by%20-%20Peter%20R%20Shaw%20on%2017%20Nov%202006%2007:56:54 URL]


Or even http://tinyurl.com/2xxtaa

by using http://tinyurl.com/create.php


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Can someone try the "try this link" I have added to Daves post and confirm it works before I delete his long line that is messing up the screen. My three mobile connection will not let me access it


stew


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Artona. Yes it works.

Sorry about the long linky. How do I do it the right way ?

Dave.

Stew. I see now. Cut & paste the link into Tiny's site


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

You can use Tiny or

when you are posting a message look slightly above the message box and you will see an icon with a globe and a chain. Having copied the link go to type your message and click on that globe icon.

It then brings up a bar to paste that link. The http//: is already there so you will have to delete that. The paste your link

press return

a new entry bar appears, type what ever you want such as "try this link" and press return. Thats how you include a shortened link

I use the right mouse button to copy and paste with

cheers

stew


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Glad to see there were no motorhome drivers tried to 'beat the bollards'... Very funny link as long as your not one of them...


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Stew. I've tried it out in the test area & promise not to make a mess again :roll: 

Dave.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I use a chain across my drive which is secured by padlocks. I know it is not foolproof but as stated above it is a visual deterrent. Then I park my car immediately on the outside of the chain. I suppose one day I'll come home and find both the car and the motorhome gone. :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I use a chain across my drive which is secured by padlocks. I know it is not foolproof but as stated above it is a visual deterrent. Then I park my car immediately on the outside of the chain. I suppose one day I'll come home and find both the car and the motorhome gone. :roll:


______________________________________________________________
My mechanic told me, "I couldn´t repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder."

Love that one!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> ............I wonder if anyone has experience of the drop down security posts which we could have fitted in the drive in front of the van.


Thank you all for the information you have provided.
The retractable post will be ordered.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi we have used a wheel clamp in the past which can be taken on tour as well for that extra bit of security. A big yellow one so it is nice and visible.

Cheers
650

edit : we also have a removeable post but it has been knocked over twice, Tesco home delivery and a fuel oil truck !


----------

